# 2014-2015 snowboard setup



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey guys just curious what everyone is gong to ride this upcoming season. I know its a little early but i am really stoked for this season!!! I ride at stratton, VT.

board- 2013 Burton Parkitect 157
Bindings- 2014 Burton Malavitas EST
boots- 2013 Nike Vapen 
Jacket- 2014 The North face (not sure what model, i know it is part of steep series)
Pants- 2014 The North Face (same deal as above)
Google- Oakley Crowbar tanner hall edition and Oakley splice
Helmet- Poc receptor bug

Lets see what you guys are riding!!!


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Don't forget your gloves and socks!


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

Board: Rome Anthem
Bindings: Rome Targa
Boots: Rome Bodega
Jacket and Pants: 1985 birthday suit


----------



## CrazyIvan (Mar 4, 2014)

Board: Burton T7 & Burton Custom X 2012
Bindings: Cartels/Cartels
BootsC Travis Rice
Goggles: Oakley AirBrake


----------



## CrazyIvan (Mar 4, 2014)

Board: Burton T7 & Burton Custom X
Bindings: Cartels/Cartels
Boots: DC Travis Rice
Goggles: Oakley AirBrake


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

Been waiting for this thread to pop up but didn't want to start it lol.
Set up for this year is a 14 Yes Basic 156 and 14 Now IPO.
Nothing else new. Thinking about getting some ThirtyTwo TM-Two boots but my Ride Triads are still in good shape because I barely rode last year.









Got lucky and found the IPO's super cheap for $76 on Amazon brand new!!! Just happened to be browsing and they popped up and they only had the white color and my size on this super sale. Priced jumped back to $135+ 2 days later.


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

I love my Now Drives. I will never own a non-Now binding again unless it is flows. And thats only because those things are pretty nice for quick park runs.


----------



## Mammoth Lifty (Aug 2, 2014)

For work purposes I ride
Board 2013 rome garage rocker 152
Binding 2011 forum shaka
Boot 2014 Nike DK (Work pair)
Outerwear Mammoth mountain uniform
Goggles 2012 oakley airbrakes or Oakley 2014 holbrook sunglasses

For days off I ride 
Board 2014 gnu spacecase 156 or 2014 nitro slash 157
Binding 2014 burton malavitas
Boot 2014 Nike DK (Riding pair)
Outerwear 2014 DC ripley jacket 2013 dakine pants 2014 Neff work mitts
Goggles 2014 Nike Dragon collab APX's


----------



## cmb_06 (Sep 25, 2014)

For street/park jibs
2015 rome artifact 147
2015 rome mob bindings

For everything else
2015 rome mod rocker 153
2012 rome targas
2012 rome libertine boots


----------



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

14 NS Evo
Contact Pro's
Smith IO7
DC Torstein jacket
Black pants who cares
TM-TWOS


----------



## Louie26 (Sep 18, 2014)

Well haven't snowboarded in about 6 years and sold all my old gear so in the process of buying all new my gear before opening day. So far i have:

Board: 2014 Rome Garage Rocker 152
Boots: Burton Grails (Not sure what year bought em from a buddy who used em twice) 
Bindings: 2014 Flow Quattro SE 
Jacket: 2014 Burton Poacher (Being shipped be here monday!!) :moon:
Pants: 2014 Burton Wiggle Wagon (Being shipped as well) :dance1:
Goggles: 2014 Electric EG2 Goggles
Gloves: Still looking for a good glove!
Helmet: Most likely a Red HiFi (as I've read they pair nicely with the EG2's)


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Jones hovercraft with union factory bindings 
Rossignol Magtek XV with Ride el hefe bindings 
Quiksilver goretex jacket 
Burton Ak goretex pants
Nike zoom ites boots
Smith iox goggles
Quiksilver helmet
Candygrind handbag mittens


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

K2 Ultra Dream 158, K2 Company bindings, Ride Ful boots.

None if this stuff is new this year of course but it's all new :finger1:

$320 for the board
$135 for the bindings
$110 for the boots

I won't go on to tell you about my boxers or my goggles.... :facepalm1:







I will definitely be riding one of my other boards until the snow really hits but I can't wait to see how this combo rides for me :banana:


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

2015 Never Summer Onyx
2014 Burton Stilettos
2014 32 Binary Boas










Not pictured are the boots. Can't be bothered to pull em out and take a pic at the moment. 










Saving up for either an NS Infinity or Raven depending on where my riding goes this year and where I want to take it in the future. Hopefully purchasing a Smokin PYT in the very near future - if I get my money right before it is sold off geartrade. Looking at Rome Madison and Burton Escapade bindings for future boards. Did have a 2013 Burton Feelgood Flying V with Burton Stilettos that I sold to fund the Onyx purchase. Wasn't crazy about the Flying V with "Frost Bite" edges. :dry: Plus the board was too stiff for me to start dabbling into ground tricks and other playful adventures.


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

radiomuse210 said:


> 2015 Never Summer Onyx
> 2014 Burton Stilettos
> 2014 32 Binary Boas
> 
> ...



NICE. I wanted to try the BOA route but my budget didn't have that in it this year. Looks like a good setup! I'm stoked to ride this year, had hardly any days the past two years.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

2hellnbak said:


> K2 Ultra Dream 158, K2 Company bindings, Ride Ful boots.
> 
> None if this stuff is new this year of course but it's all new :finger1:
> 
> ...


That's a pretty sweet kit..........do they make a men's version?:cheeky4:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Cool setups :thumbsup:


----------



## Singu1arity (Jan 2, 2014)

2013 Rome Artifact Rocker 156
2014 Rome 390 Boss

2009 Rome Agent 154
2014 Rome Targas 

2013 ThirtyTwo TM-Two boots

2013 Burton Cargo pants(black)
2014 O'Neill Seb Toots jacket(black/blue)

2012 Dragon Rogue goggles
2014 Dragon APXs goggles


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

2hellnbak said:


> NICE. I wanted to try the BOA route but my budget didn't have that in it this year. Looks like a good setup! I'm stoked to ride this year, had hardly any days the past two years.



I'm stoked on the dual Boas for sure. Boa is my preferred lacing method. And the boots were kind of a happy accident. I have a pair of 32 Groomers with fast track lacing (which btw is just fine - but kind of a pain to adjust on the slopes) but they are on the softer side to start and after putting 40 or so days on them, were getting a little mushy. But I didn't have the cash for new boots, even during pre-season sales. I stumbled across the Binarys on geartrade - they were a Backcountry return. Pretty much someone ordered them over the summer, tried them on, kept them around for a month or so, and I guess found something better cause they returned them. By then, the 2015 gear had been released - so these boots were thrown on geartrade at an 80% discount. The boots are brand spankin new. I had to get them - and I'm glad I did. Dual boa, stiffer flex, fit awesome like all my 32s have. Once I landed on 32 boots, I've never looked back. Have had three pairs now and one pair of Burtons (my first boots). And they just so happen to match with my bindings haha - I really don't plan my gear around that stuff because no one sees it anyway when I'm riding. I prefer black over white, but if i found a pair of Rome Madisons or something in white for a helluva a deal, I'd grab them. And yes, it's going to be a damn good setup for what I have in mind this season. Next on the menu are the other boards I mentioned to compliment the Onyx and give me more big mountain and speed capabilities.


----------



## TimelessDescent (Oct 26, 2014)

Ha your snowboard setup kinda matches your Bronco. I have a buddy that would drool over your full size bronco, especially with the 351.


----------



## TimelessDescent (Oct 26, 2014)

Radio...thats one of the coolest looking boards ive ever seen whether its a guys or girls board. Nice!


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

radiomuse210 said:


> 2015 Never Summer Onyx
> 2014 Burton Stilettos
> 2014 32 Binary Boas
> 
> ...


invest in a new TV!


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

mojo maestro said:


> That's a pretty sweet kit..........do they make a men's version?:cheeky4:


That's pretty fresh coming from a guy that would rather share a Jack N Jill sleeping bag with me than a motel room with two beds :finger1: All I wanted was a bed to myself  I would have even paid for it (Think Monarch you dirty old bird)



TimelessDescent said:


> Ha your snowboard setup kinda matches your Bronco. I have a buddy that would drool over your full size bronco, especially with the 351.


It is a fun truck, and it will drive ANYWHERE. Amazing vehicle until you pull up to the gas pump lol


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

TimelessDescent said:


> Radio...thats one of the coolest looking boards ive ever seen whether its a guys or girls board. Nice!


Thanks...usually graphics don't sway my decision _too_ much, but for this board I opted to wait for the 2015 to be released instead of getting the 2014 for about $50 cheaper. :embarrased1: I had the money saved up for it, so I figured hell, why not. That's why in the sticker thread I said I don't think I could ever put stickers all over this thing. I have a little one on there but that's it. I'm riding this baby naked.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i don't like putting stickers on my boards either.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

2hellnbak said:


> That's pretty fresh coming from a guy that would rather share a Jack N Jill sleeping bag with me than a motel room with two beds :finger1: All I wanted was a bed to myself  I would have even paid for it (Think Monarch you dirty old bird)
> l


How many days did you get last year........? STFU......:loser:


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

mojo maestro said:


> How many days did you get last year........? STFU......:loser:


Doing what? Sleeping next to you? Man I lucked out. I have my own sleeping bag this time, and a bigger allowance :hairy:

We'll talk about this at A-Basin, I'm no longer willing to kick your ass at Loveland because that mountain SUCKS!


----------



## JoeyOranges (Mar 9, 2011)

Daily driver
Board - 2013 Gnu EcoGenetics
Bindings - 2014 Salomon Quantum

Pow
Board - 2013 Capita Charlie Slasher
Bindings - 20xx Salomon Relay XLT

Boots
2013 Ride Insano

Stoked!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## crazy3gz (Dec 31, 2010)

2015 Never summer ripsaw 
2015 Rome katana 
2015 salomon f4.0 

Volcom pants and jacket
Oakley flight deck


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

JoeyOranges said:


> 2013 Ride Insano
> 
> Stoked!!!
> 
> ...


I was actually told the Ride Insanos would be up my alley but the FUL was a good deal. Post a good review!


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

This is my set up as of now until my new board comes in.

Lib tech T.rice Pro 161
Burton Freestyle Bindings 
Nike Kaiju Boots
Oakley Crowbar Goggles
Oakley Jacket
Empire Urban Pants


----------



## zackmorris (Feb 13, 2013)

13 Capita Outsiders
13 Union Contact Pro's
32 BOA's which I hate..will probably get new pair of 32 laces soon


Demo'd it last year, definitely a ripper.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

:facepalm3: rather embarassing...gear whore addict :facepalm1:...though most were picked up used:jumping1:. Only brand new thing this year is a smaller avy shovel.

Option KStarr 155 cambered twin, Drake F60
Gnu Bpro 155 c2btx, Burton Escapade
Option Trinity 158 cambered fr, Drake Limiteds
Gnu BillyGoat 159 split c2btx, Sparks Afterburners
Option Northshore 162 cambered shovel nose pintail, Drake F60
Charlie Slasher 164, Drake F60
Smith IO and Smith Fuse gogs
Smith helmet and some other 1
Trew Beast and 686 Jackets
Arcteryx beta ar and Moment pants
2x 32 focus boas and pr of 32 primes and K2 contours
BC…Float 22, tracker 2, 2x shovels, probe ,collapsible bd poles, bd ascension skins, saw, snow study kit and radios
Countless socks, mittys, gloves and liners, compression sleeves, merino and synthetic baselayers.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> :facepalm3: rather embarassing...gear whore addict :facepalm1:...though most were picked up used:jumping1:. Only brand new thing this year is a smaller avy shovel.
> 
> saw


What's the saw for?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

neni said:


> What's the saw for?


The FlickLock Snow Saw is a* multi-functional* and essential tool for snowpack evaluation and backcountry travel. 

And for cutting through bones to dispose of the bodies, blocks for the igloo, trees and wooly mamoth hunting...thing is wicked... 2 summers ago when buying BC stuff from a list...shit it was on the list :facepalm1:....used it 1 time in the avy 1 class cutting a block...instructor say now we are going to cut a block*..."Hey I gotz the saw"* :facepalm3:  :jumping1:

http://blackdiamondequipment.com/en...gear/flicklock-snow-saw-BD1021730000ALL1.html


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

radiomuse210 said:


> I'm riding this baby naked.


That made for an interesting visual.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

radiomuse210 said:


> I'm riding this baby naked.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> The FlickLock Snow Saw is a* multi-functional* and essential tool for snowpack evaluation and backcountry travel.
> 
> And for cutting through bones to dispose of the bodies, blocks for the igloo, trees and wooly mamoth hunting...thing is wicked... 2 summers ago when buying BC stuff from a list...shit it was on the list :facepalm1:....used it 1 time in the avy 1 class cutting a block...instructor say now we are going to cut a block*..."Hey I gotz the saw"* :facepalm3:  :jumping1:
> 
> http://blackdiamondequipment.com/en...gear/flicklock-snow-saw-BD1021730000ALL1.html


Lol, thanks for the explanation. Wasn't on my list and I think, I'll do without . For the odd case of having to get rid of a body, I've a little saw on the Swiss army knife which'll do


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Anticrobotic said:


> That made for an interesting visual.


Oh hahaha good catch. :rofl4: One interpretation of that sentence would make for an interesting (and chilly) day!


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

SkullAndXbones said:


> invest in a new TV!


Yeah that old Sony has seen better days - it's just the bedroom TV and it does the job fine.. I actually have an LCD monitor right next to it that I tend to use more for DVDs since it's hooked up to the Playstation.


----------



## JoeyOranges (Mar 9, 2011)

2hellnbak said:


> I was actually told the Ride Insanos would be up my alley but the FUL was a good deal. Post a good review!


Some quick thoughts. . .

Overall really like them. . . stiff as heck, but good paired up with the Salomon Relay binding tech. . . i get super solid toe/heel support while still maintaining mobility nose to tail. . . haven't ridden the Quantums yet so don't know how they'll fare with ShadowFit, i expect pretty similar though.

These are my first Boas and don't think I'll ever go back to laces. 

A few nits. . . 

The velcro holding the liner tongue in place eventually lets go during the day so I have to readjust it regularly.

I also had an issue with my original pair where the stitching in the liner was coming unraveled. My current boots are the warranty pair. 

If I were buying today, I'd still go with the Boa, but might ratchet down a bit in overall stiffness.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> :facepalm3: rather embarassing...gear whore addict :facepalm1:...though most were picked up used:jumping1:. Only brand new thing this year is a smaller avy shovel.
> 
> Option KStarr 155 cambered twin, Drake F60
> Gnu Bpro 155 c2btx, Burton Escapade
> ...


That is quite a collection! lots of back-country focus. 
I also have a snow saw.. got it years ago after doing a snow cave trip. it was used for cutting blocks of snow to build an igloo. I have not used it in years..


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

It's only going to be my 5th winter in Bend but the snow can't come soon enough. It's been raining for a week but not cold enough to snow. My bachy quiver awaits the pow.

Bought cartels for my FA and contact pros for the proto. My drives are on the swaller juice wagon. And the sick stick will demo all three. I'm getting anxious.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

^ this guy!
:eyetwitch2: jealous.

You better not move East though


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

F1EA said:


> ^ this guy!
> :eyetwitch2: jealous.
> 
> You better not move East though


Never. I Love Shredding Pow!

I'd sure love to be able to shred whistler pow this year if the supposed señor El Niño decides to show his face.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

For when we get real snow...


----------



## lancemanly424 (Sep 4, 2014)

I got:
Soft Goods (Most of which Id like to upgrade)
Smith Goggles
Gordini Gloves
Slalom Pants
Electric, Burton, and Aperture Beanies.
Candy Grind and Empyre Hoodies.

Hardgoods: (boots are next)
DC Scouts 2013
Capita DoA 2013
Union Force bindings 2013


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

There are not many boards out there that have epic top sheet this is one of them. Awesome graphics


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> Never. I Love Shredding Pow!
> 
> I'd sure love to be able to shred whistler pow this year if the supposed señor El Niño decides to show his face.


Don't even know what to make out with El Niño..... it is definitely wetter than last yr. It's dark and rainy now.  Last yr was blue skies and barely any rain.

By the time we got lots of rain in ~April it was too warm already. Whistler had a good season except for a few weeks in Dec-early Jan.

But yea... Whistler is great, lots of awesome terrain.... and huge. It's got everything. Get in touch via the Regional Forum....


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

depends on the conditions;

163 Malolo w/Triads

161 Barracuda w/Cartels

and 160 Fish w/Triads


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Board- 2015 Capita TFA
Boots- 2015 Burton Ion's
Bindings- 2015 Union Northstar


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> It's only going to be my 5th winter in Bend but the snow can't come soon enough. It's been raining for a week but not cold enough to snow. My bachy quiver awaits the pow.


I love the house...


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

2010 Burton Operator 154w
2014 Burton Process FV X 159
2009 Burton Uninc 159


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

2013 159w Lib Tech Attack Banana w/Union MC Metafuse
2013 Rome Garage Rocker w/Rome 390 Boss
2012 Salomon Synapse Wide 

Still have an 06 (I think) Burton Baron with Burton Cartels keeping it for a good snow day on the streets of Brooklyn!


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

neni said:


> I love the house...


+1

Forget the boards, that place looks majestic...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Board: 157 Capita DBX, 161 Slash Straight, 164 Capita Charlie Slasher
Binding: Burton Triad, Now IPO, Flux DS
Pants: several, mainly Special Blend
Jackets: a couple, Sessions and Quiksilver primarily
Boots: Celsius Climate
Goggles: VZ Fishbowl, Smith Phenom, Electric something or other
Mittens: Candygrind and Celtek


----------



## RustyOregon (Sep 8, 2014)

Board: 2015 NS Cobra X 163
Bindings: 2015 L/XL Union Force
Boots: 2014 Ride Orions 
Pants: Burton Covert
Jacket: 2014 Bonfire Arc
Goggles: Smith Knowledge 
Helmet: Smith Maze
Gloves: Ride brand (old, need new pair)
Non metal flask


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

neni said:


> I love the house...


Thanks neni.
I couldn't not live here (log cabin) when I first saw it.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah these are in the quiver thread but who cares...
When the mtns in the background are white, it's time to call in sick.


----------



## SuCoSlayer (Jan 5, 2014)

Never Summer SL 164
Ride Revolt bindings modified with Burton cap straps
Vans Wiig size 11 boots


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Posted in another thread but we'll post it here too.. .

2104 Lib Tech Hot Knife 156
2014 Burton Cartel
New pair of boots soon. Possibly tomorrow if I don't get to drunk tonight and golf tomorrow.


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

JoeyOranges said:


> Some quick thoughts. . .
> 
> Overall really like them. . . stiff as heck, but good paired up with the Salomon Relay binding tech. . . i get super solid toe/heel support while still maintaining mobility nose to tail. . . haven't ridden the Quantums yet so don't know how they'll fare with ShadowFit, i expect pretty similar though.
> 
> ...


Cool! Thanks for the response :samba:


----------



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

14 NS Evo
14 Contact Pro's 
Torstein 15 Jacket 
Some random pants
I0/7
32 Lashed


----------



## Panduri (Oct 26, 2013)

*Boards*
_Rossignol XV 163
Ride Highlife 158
Ride Machete GT 157_*
Boots:*_
Nitro Select TLS
32 TM-Two_
*Bindings:*
_Ride Maestro
Ride Capo_


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

ItchEtrigR said:


> +1
> 
> Forget the boards, that place looks majestic...


Agreed, that is a BEAUTIFUL home, and in a great place in the US.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

2hellnbak said:


> Agreed, that is a BEAUTIFUL home, and in a great place in the US.


My first time burning wood for heat. It's so epic. Cali surf kid gone mountain man *******.


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

Sweet :jumping1::hairy:


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> It's only going to be my 5th winter in Bend but the snow can't come soon enough. It's been raining for a week but not cold enough to snow. My bachy quiver awaits the pow.
> 
> Bought cartels for my FA and contact pros for the proto. My drives are on the swaller juice wagon. And the sick stick will demo all three. I'm getting anxious.


How do you like that Sick Stick ridinbend? And what is that board with the swallowtail? How does it compare?


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> My first time burning wood for heat. It's so epic. Cali surf kid gone mountain man *******.


You're pretty much living my dream. Nice lil cabin further west with awesome riding opportunities not far from my home. Sigh....one day!


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Same setup, 161 SL and Cartels


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

radiomuse210 said:


> You're pretty much living my dream. Nice lil cabin further west with awesome riding opportunities not far from my home. Sigh....one day!


The longer you wait the harder it'll be.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Wangta said:


> How do you like that Sick Stick ridinbend? And what is that board with the swallowtail? How does it compare?


I love my sick stick more than any board I own. It's super snappy and playful in pow and floats like a dream. Epic in tight stuff too. I put that swallow tail on my burton juice wagon.


----------



## Luvmustycarpet1 (Jan 31, 2014)

2011 Gnu Carbon Credit w union flite pro
2014 Lib Tech T.Rice Pro HP w Union Charger


----------



## NWskunkAPE (Oct 26, 2012)

Luvmustycarpet1 said:


> 2011 Gnu Carbon Credit w union flite pro
> 2014 Lib Tech T.Rice Pro HP w Union Charger


Rice Pro & Chargers! 

Niiiiice...... Glad to see somehting other than Never Summer on this site.


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

Luvmustycarpet1 said:


> 2011 Gnu Carbon Credit w union flite pro
> 2014 Lib Tech T.Rice Pro HP w Union Charger


I like the House sticker on the Carbon Credit!


----------



## SBK (Sep 14, 2011)

Luvmustycarpet1 said:


> 2011 Gnu Carbon Credit w union flite pro
> 2014 Lib Tech T.Rice Pro HP w Union Charger


Interested in your thoughts on both of these boards. I have a a 160 Jamie Lynn and am looking for a shorter board for my second, something 156/157 that might be a little more nimble for trees but that still floats in powder and cruises groomers.

Love the graphics on last year's T. Rice.


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

5'7" 165 lbs 
Stance +15 / -12 @ 22"

2013 Arbor Westmark 153 / Rome 390
2012 Ride Machete 155 + Stickers / Union Asadachi


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

2014 Salomon Villain 158 w/ Union Contact Pros
2014 Ride Machete GT 158 w/ Union Atlas
32 Lashed


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

'14 Rome Agent Rocker, '15 Rome Katana
'15 Burton Nug, '15 Genesis
'14 Yes Asym, '13 Cartels


----------



## onitsukatiger (Mar 16, 2014)

'14 Jones Mountain Twin
'14 Missions with Diode straps and toe caps (yes helix straps)
'13 Burton Rulers


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> My first time burning wood for heat. It's so epic. Cali surf kid gone mountain man *******.


Its NICE! I install and maintain fireplaces for a living, wood, pellet and gas. Woodstoves definitely kick azz!


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

I have a new setup for this year finally. 

I rode for a couple seasons on a 2012 Rome Vinyl Rocker 148 with K2 Cassette bindings and some cheap-o Ride boots I got on Craigslist. I got back into boarding after a long hiatus as a means to save my sanity during a tough work year. Upgraded the boots last year to the K2 Contour Dual BOA which I love. 

Earlier in the spring/summer I picked up a set of Union Trilogy bindings at a good price. I also picked up a pair of Thirty-Two Lashed FT just because they were cheap and my brother keeps telling me I will sour on double BOA eventually. I want to break 'em just so I have a back up pair too.

BUT after riding a few boards last season I finally settled on my high speed all mountain deck. I went with the Lib Tech Hot Knife 150. It was close between that and the TRS 151N...but ultimately the 151N is harder to find and I was able to score the Hot Knife for $260 at a spring sale. Parts of the TRS ride I liked better but the HK was sweet in hard pack. But I would have had to pay $565 for the 2015 TRS 151N model as the 2014 was not in the shop when I came back. I rode a GNU Billy Goat last year and decided it was a touch too big as I have lost a decent amount of weight last winter (my big brother rides a Billy Goat and I've always been "that" little sister so I had to try, lol.) I also rode the Never Summer SL and Evo (I think) but just liked the turn initiation on the Libs better. The only boards I didn't get to ride that were in contention were the Jones Mothership and Burton Custom X. So yeah...I guess I settled a bit. But I've wanted a LibTech since the first time I demo'd one on 1992 when I was 12 years old. Finally fulfilling a childhood dream of mine. So...I am quite stoked and not even sweating ice or crud.

One of my usual hills opens Friday so I will be out this weekend. They will have 8 trails, top to bottom groomers and at least some park features. So I should be able to try the new gear and go stomp around in the afternoon to get my legs underneath me.


----------



## Ygrene (Nov 20, 2014)

This is me,

2004 Burton T6
2012 Burton Genesis Bindings










I spend way too much money on gear :happy:

Edited: wrong years.


----------



## Whirlwind3 (Nov 17, 2014)

2014 NS Raptor
2014 Flow NX2-GT bindings
2015 Burton Concord BOA boots
2015 Oakley Flight Deck Jade Iridium PRIZM goggles (on backorder sadly)
Burton Gore tex gloves
Smartwool socks
Oakley balaclava


----------



## Luvmustycarpet1 (Jan 31, 2014)

SBK said:


> Luvmustycarpet1 said:
> 
> 
> > 2011 Gnu Carbon Credit w union flite pro
> ...



I love both of those boards esp the T Rice , that board is prob the best board I've ever ridden with that said if your looking to take one of those two boards into glades there not as nimble to maneuver in tight spots my buddy has a gnu space case that is sick in the trees being so light and super nimble ..u can take the T Rice in the glades but u got to be a strong rider if it's tight so you wouldn't kill your self ...besides that The T Rice more then the CC will be better for the trees out the two, and both handle powder and groomers beautifully ..the Rice board u can bomb anyjjng in crud or pow and it will handle amazing..... IMO if your looking for a nimble tree board that also does well on groomers I would prob go with the gnu space case or something with that asymmetrical tech with different heel n toe side cuts ..the space case is much lighter and more nimble then the Rice but the Rice is def I think a better all around board


----------



## potatosalad666 (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm so stoked for this season!!! I'm still kind of a beginner, but here's my set up so far. 
*Snowboard:* Roxy Ally BTX 2014
*Bindings:* K2 Cassette bindings








*Boots:* Flow Vega Boa 
*Jacket: *Roxy Jetty Jacket








*Pants:* right now i have the Roxy backyard snowboard pants in black but I'm starting to think that i may need something a little more insulated so i might exchange them for the north face or columbia pants.
*Goggles:* No clue yet, last year I had a pair of basic Smiths goggles but I might try getting a better pair this year.

Don't know what else im missing.. 
:jumping1: im just so damn excited!!!


----------



## Duffman (Nov 22, 2014)

*the rides*

14 brando by Lando 158, 14 union factory asadachi 14 b by l 162 ( gouged up the 58 bad early and wanted another)
11 jones mt. twin 155, 13 union Mc metafuse
12 box scratcher 157, 12 Burton malavitas


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

potatosalad666 said:


> Don't know what else im missing..
> :jumping1: im just so damn excited!!!


Helmet, back protector, wrist protectors, ass pad, knee pads.


----------



## cannonsburger (Nov 4, 2013)

rome artifact rocker <33333


----------



## ttccnn (Mar 31, 2011)

2014 Capita ultrafear 
2015 union bad ass binding 
2014 Nike kaiju 
Sandbox helmet
2014 Oakley canopy danny kass
2012 2013 2014 volcom jacket
2012 2013 volcom pants, 2014 bonfire pants


----------



## SBK (Sep 14, 2011)

Luvmustycarpet1 said:


> I love both of those boards esp the T Rice , that board is prob the best board I've ever ridden with that said if your looking to take one of those two boards into glades there not as nimble to maneuver in tight spots my buddy has a gnu space case that is sick in the trees being so light and super nimble ..u can take the T Rice in the glades but u got to be a strong rider if it's tight so you wouldn't kill your self ...besides that The T Rice more then the CC will be better for the trees out the two, and both handle powder and groomers beautifully ..the Rice board u can bomb anyjjng in crud or pow and it will handle amazing..... IMO if your looking for a nimble tree board that also does well on groomers I would prob go with the gnu space case or something with that asymmetrical tech with different heel n toe side cuts ..the space case is much lighter and more nimble then the Rice but the Rice is def I think a better all around board


Thanks for the feedback. I demo'd the T. Rice a couple of yeas ago and it was a rocket but the reviews match what you are saying about it being tougher to initiate turns. FWIW the Jamie Lynn is similar in that is designed to go fast and lock in, not that I ride real fast.

I saw some reviews of the Space Case that matched what I was looking for in a second board assuming I get one. I was a little leery of the asymmetrical boards since I ride goofy but after re-reading the spec's it looks like it is truly a twin that can be ridden either way. They run a little narrow but with 10.5 shoes it should be ok.

It would be nice to demo one but with all the boards available from Mervyn it's not likely to be available to demo. I'm definitely partial to getting another Lib Tech or Gnu but don't want another board that rides too similarly to my current board.

I do like the graphics on the Space Case, especially last years model which still seems to be available at a discount.


----------



## Luvmustycarpet1 (Jan 31, 2014)

SBK said:


> Luvmustycarpet1 said:
> 
> 
> > I love both of those boards esp the T Rice , that board is prob the best board I've ever ridden with that said if your looking to take one of those two boards into glades there not as nimble to maneuver in tight spots my buddy has a gnu space case that is sick in the trees being so light and super nimble ..u can take the T Rice in the glades but u got to be a strong rider if it's tight so you wouldn't kill your self ...besides that The T Rice more then the CC will be better for the trees out the two, and both handle powder and groomers beautifully ..the Rice board u can bomb anyjjng in crud or pow and it will handle amazing..... IMO if your looking for a nimble tree board that also does well on groomers I would prob go with the gnu space case or something with that asymmetrical tech with different heel n toe side cuts ..the space case is much lighter and more nimble then the Rice but the Rice is def I think a better all around board
> ...



I have Nike kaiju boots and union Charger binders on the rice board n still go in the trees the binding & boots make a big difference in turn initiation but not enough to make it super nimble .....I personally love the space case but I hear ya with getting another Mervin board they ding up easily and just to ride something different....I also hear some Slash boards r nasty being light n nimble , Arbor boards r good too and you can always find a really light nimble Burton board


----------



## Luvmustycarpet1 (Jan 31, 2014)

I can see why you would b skeptical of the A.S.S TECH it rides great regular or goofy and has markings on the board to make sure there going the right way goofy and regular ....There r other boards outside of mervin that use that technology maybe check them out because it does make a noticeable difference ....if I didn't just buy the Rice Board this past March I would def buy a board with A.S.S tech


----------



## SBK (Sep 14, 2011)

Luvmustycarpet1 said:


> I have Nike kaiju boots and union Charger binders on the rice board n still go in the trees the binding & boots make a big difference in turn initiation but not enough to make it super nimble .....I personally love the space case but I hear ya with getting another Mervin board they ding up easily and just to ride something different....I also hear some Slash boards r nasty being light n nimble , Arbor boards r good too and you can always find a really light nimble Burton board


A stiffer boot would undoubtedly help. I have some soft-ish Burton Moto's but they are comfortable for my wide feet.


----------



## SBK (Sep 14, 2011)

Luvmustycarpet1 said:


> I can see why you would b skeptical of the A.S.S TECH it rides great regular or goofy and has markings on the board to make sure there going the right way goofy and regular ....There r other boards outside of mervin that use that technology maybe check them out because it does make a noticeable difference ....if I didn't just buy the Rice Board this past March I would def buy a board with A.S.S tech


The two stumbling blocks are not being able to ride the board before making the investment and the fact that on a good year I get 15 or so days on the slopes so how often would I use a second board.

On the flip side having a shorter more maneuverable board would be fun in certain conditions and give me a different ride to change things up.

I need to think about what I really want and maybe see if I can ride some different boards. I've really enjoyed riding a directional board the last few years and I always get a few icy days so magnetraction is a must for me.


----------



## Luvmustycarpet1 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yea bro I hear that I barely use my carbon credit as my second board so it's hard to spend that much on a board ....there is always Craig's list u may get lucky with I got the gnu for 120$ like new from CL....Rossingol makes good boards and have MTX cuz they r mervin too I think n they offer rocker camber rocker instead of camber rocker camber


----------



## Luvmustycarpet1 (Jan 31, 2014)

Sorry quicksilver owns rossingol who also owns mervin


----------



## Luvmustycarpet1 (Jan 31, 2014)

SBK said:


> Luvmustycarpet1 said:
> 
> 
> > I have Nike kaiju boots and union Charger binders on the rice board n still go in the trees the binding & boots make a big difference in turn initiation but not enough to make it super nimble .....I personally love the space case but I hear ya with getting another Mervin board they ding up easily and just to ride something different....I also hear some Slash boards r nasty being light n nimble , Arbor boards r good too and you can always find a really light nimble Burton board
> ...



How do you like the Jamie Lynn board ?


----------



## SBK (Sep 14, 2011)

Luvmustycarpet1 said:


> Yea bro I hear that I barely use my carbon credit as my second board so it's hard to spend that much on a board ....there is always Craig's list u may get lucky with I got the gnu for 120$ like new from CL....Rossingol makes good boards and have MTX cuz they r mervin too I think n they offer rocker camber rocker instead of camber rocker camber


That's kind of what I'm doing, checking CL, ebay, this forum looking for a deal.

The Rossignol One Magtek looked good in reviews and is on my radar although I'm not crazy about the graphics. We'll probably hit Schweitzer again this ear and they have Rossignol, Arbor and some Never Summer boards for premium rentals so if I don't get a board before then I'll definitely demo a couple there. Schweitzer and Bachelor are the two places I've been where glade boarding became a thing for me. 

I managed to find a lightly used Billy Goat, too big for me, in a return bin last year and sold it for a decent chunk of money that I stashed for getting a new board. It's not enough for anything new or bindings for that matter but I have an old pair of Flow NXT's that are sill functional.

The Carbon Credit gets nice reviews but the T. Rice is a top of the food chain board, can see why that is your go to board.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

2014 YES PYL 
2015 Burton Cartel
2012 Thirty Two Team Two's (at least I think that's the year?) 




























My first non-camber board. Not that I've never ridden a non-full camber board, but this year I bought one. Board is one season old, but was new old stock so to speak - found it on line. I hope this board is everything that people say it is. My old deck (Burton Custom-X) is going to be hard to beat, but my expectations are high for the PYL.

I also got a new Anon helmet and some Zeal goggles. 










Needless to say I'm looking forward to this season!


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

Luvmustycarpet1 said:


> Sorry quicksilver owns rossingol who also owns mervin


Mervin is not owned by quiksilver anymore. Quiksilver only has rights from mervin to produce and distribute roxy only.


----------



## moebiuscobra (Nov 24, 2014)

*NS Cobra 163 W/ Sims JSL 100*

Big guy:
NS Cobra 163 wide 15'
Cartel Limited 2015 bindings
Nike Kiaju boots

Lil guy:
SimsJSL 100 11'
sims bindings
Burton Grom boots


----------



## SBK (Sep 14, 2011)

Luvmustycarpet1 said:


> How do you like the Jamie Lynn board ?


I really like it. 

A few years ago I demo'd a T. Rice HP, TRS and a Gnu Altered Genetics and liked all of them. I like the AG the best probably because it has a set back and I never ride switch any more. The Jamie Lynn was the LT board that most closely matched those spec's. My GF bought me one for Xmas I think mainly since she preferred the graphics over the AG.

I mostly cruise groomers and when there is fresh snow hit steeper terrain and this board is perfect for that. It really locks in if you want to go straight or carve. It floats great in powder too. It is a 2011 so it still has the C2BTX which I like. It's more forgiving than my previous camber boards, rarely if ever catch an edge. Based on reviews I'm probably going to stick with C2BTX versus the newer C3 which sounds like it is more like an old school camber profile.

Really the only downside is it is a little slow edge to edge which makes trees a bit challenging. I'm also wondering if I'm not going to force myself to practice switch riding this year and a shorter true twin would be better for that.

The magnetraction is also mellower compared to the others I rode so it is a little less locked in on icy conditions but still a lot better than non-mag boards.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

The 2 new boards I added to this season's quiver thus far:

2015 Lib Tech TRS HP XC2BTX + 2015 Never Summer Snowtrooper Brother in Arms Edition


----------



## GraydonShreds (Dec 9, 2014)

my setup
2015 Rome Mob Boss
2015 32 lashed Crab Grab
2014 stepchild Joe Sexton


----------



## Glidinhigh (Nov 26, 2014)

Triple8Sol said:


> The 2 new boards I added to this season's quiver thus far:
> 
> 2015 Lib Tech TRS HP XC2BTX + 2015 Never Summer Stormtrooper Brother in Arms Edition




Don't you mean the Never Summer SNOW TROOPER? 


Where the hell did you find that Brother in Arms Edition? That thing is SHAAAAWWWEEEET!!!

I thought my SnowTrooper Limited Camo edition was rare. LOL


----------



## capitalboarder (Dec 5, 2014)

Board: 2015 Rossignol Angus 154
Bindings: 2015 Rossignol Cuda
Boots: 2014 K2 Ryker 10
Helmet: Anon Blitz
Goggles: Spy Doom


----------



## Turch (Jan 27, 2013)

*Boards:*
2014 Echelon Killbox 149
2013 Echelon Rounds 152
2013 Rome Artifact Rocker 153
2013 Arbor Westmark 156
*Bindings:*
2013 Burton Cartel Regional Love
need some more :facepalm3:
*Boots:*
2014 ThirtyTwo Lashed Chris Bradshaw
*Helmet:*
2014 anon. Raider Black
*Goggles:*
2012 Electric EG 2.5 Volcom Co Lab
2013 Dragon APXS Red Mountains
*Outerwear:*
2013 Nike Ruskin SE Pants Black
2013 Volcom Chainsaw Flannel Navy/Orange
2013 ThirtyTwo Combo Pullover Hoodie Black
2013 Analog Marksmen Mittens Black


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Glidinhigh said:


> Don't you mean the Never Summer SNOW TROOPER?
> 
> Where the hell did you find that Brother in Arms Edition? That thing is SHAAAAWWWEEEET!!!
> 
> I thought my SnowTrooper Limited Camo edition was rare. LOL


Oh shit, you're right, although stormtrooper sounds kinda cool too right? Fixed!

Honestly I wasn't digging the graphic when I saw the pic they used in their ad, but in person it really changed my mind! The base looks sick and the topsheet graphics are a matte finish, not at all bright and in your face as it appears in pics. Mainly though, having the carbonium topsheet vs. the regular Snowtrooper is what made me have to have it.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Hmm, let's see what I can remember.

Ok.

2x EVO
Summit
Premier f1
Proto
Heritage X
Slasher
2x palmer channels
Dynastar 3800
Stepchild of powder
Powder snake
2x Dupraz
Slackcountry
DH
DH2
Westmark 
Stairmaster 
Salvatore Sanchez
Drift rocker
Forum seeker

That's what I can remember off the top of my head.

There's way more.


TT


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

Triple8Sol said:


> The 2 new boards I added to this season's quiver thus far:
> 
> 2015 Lib Tech TRS HP XC2BTX + 2015 Never Summer Snowtrooper Brother in Arms Edition


I am looking for the TRS HP for this season as an All Mountain Board. I demoed it last weekend and really liked it. But how does it perform in powder?


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

timmytard said:


> Hmm, let's see what I can remember.
> 
> Ok.
> 
> ...


You have waaaayyyy to many boards. You should give me one :hairy:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ZacAttakk said:


> You have waaaayyyy to many boards. You should give me one :hairy:


But ur in frickin Baltimore :facepalm3: and TT is livin the dream in the shit


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> But ur in frickin Baltimore :facepalm3: and TT is livin the dream in the shit


I was in a dream 3 days ago.

The reality.

It's all about to implode on me.

Big sale. coming soon.


TT


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

SGoldwin said:


> I am looking for the TRS HP for this season as an All Mountain Board. I demoed it last weekend and really liked it. But how does it perform in powder?


I'll let you guys know as soon as I get a chance to try it out. None of my local resorts are open yet...


----------



## 22826 (Jan 26, 2011)

13-14 NS Proto HDX 158
13-14 Nike nike lunarendor
13-14 Flux DS bindings
'15 Anon m2 googles


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

2014 GNU Ladies Choice 
2015 Burton Lexa
2014 Burton Felix

Absolutely in love with a stiffer setup! Feels so good to be riding gear I've been buying all summer :jumping1:


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Rogue said:


> 2014 GNU Ladies Choice
> 2015 Burton Lexa
> 2014 Burton Felix
> 
> Absolutely in love with a stiffer setup! Feels so good to be riding gear I've been buying all summer :jumping1:


Why is it almost always the ladies' boards that are the most beautiful? *sigh*


----------



## Kink (Jan 6, 2015)

Anticrobotic said:


> Why is it almost always the ladies' boards that are the most beautiful? *sigh*


And so your journey begins...


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Kink said:


> And so your journey begins...


Not unless I also lose at least 30 pounds and 5 shoe sizes...


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Picked up a new wing man the other day

Put some new shoes on him & Noice, he's a lady killer.

Who's the Mac. haha


TT


----------



## Ashcampbell (Mar 14, 2014)

Anticrobotic said:


> Not unless I also lose at least 30 pounds and 5 shoe sizes...


Getting ready to be a bridesmaid I see.


----------



## RabbitOnBoard (Oct 27, 2014)

13/14 Salomon Man's Board 156
14/15 Burton Cartel
13/14 DC Judge boots
Inside Burton Wheelie Gig Bag :hairy:


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Only got to ride this particular setup 2x this year. It's way too nice to risk turning into a rock board, so likely won't be ridden again this season either


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

My wife and I's set ups. Made some sweet little mounting clips at work. 


Got a shit ton of boots, goggles and gear. I wish I could own one of everything snowboard related.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Mystery2many said:


> Got a shit ton of boots, goggles and gear. I wish I could own one of everything snowboard related.


One...and then a spare.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Anticrobotic said:


> One...and then a spare.


Hell yeah!!!!!!!!!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I said i was not going to but anyhing this yr.... but who was i kidding. This is the only 2014-15 stuff i got though; didn't buy it all together. 

Not much, but pretty awesome:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

F1EA said:


> I said i was not going to but anyhing this yr.... but who was i kidding. This is the only 2014-15 stuff i got though; didn't buy it all together.
> 
> Not much, but pretty awesome:


Yeah, I heard those things were pretty fun.:blahblah:

I do believe it's pukin' right now :eyetwitch2:

Just bought a lift ticket to Whistler for $40 bucks.

:embarrased1: Hey, Whutchya doin' 2morra?:jumping1:

Next time you ride that thing, slam the rear binding all the way to the back.

Then adjust the front one to the width you want.

On a day like tomorrow, It'll work gooood.:hairy:


TT


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

timmytard said:


> Yeah, I heard those things were pretty fun.:blahblah:
> 
> I do believe it's pukin' right now :eyetwitch2:
> 
> ...



Hahaha yep those things are rad. The most... unexplicable snowboard ever. It just kills it. I'm hooked.

I work tomorrow BUT going Saturday. Let's go Sat. Lots of borderline snow in the forecast, hopefully alpine is open and temps dont fuck up le powdrez.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

F1EA said:


> Hahaha yep those things are rad. The most... unexplicable snowboard ever. It just kills it. I'm hooked.
> 
> I work tomorrow BUT going Saturday. Let's go Sat. Lots of borderline snow in the forecast, hopefully alpine is open and temps dont fuck up le powdrez.


Have you seen the video of some dude rippin' it up on one, in the blackcomb park?

Oh it sure would be sweet to see a swift come to my door today:hope:


TT


----------



## Comet (Mar 19, 2015)

Ride Machete '15 152cm
Rome 390 Boss '14
DC Scout Boa '15

first year having all my own gear. its gonna be nice.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

F1EA said:


> I said i was not going to but anyhing this yr.... but who was i kidding. This is the only 2014-15 stuff i got though; didn't buy it all together.
> 
> Not much, but pretty awesome:


Sure looks sweet, and beyond that, but what IS that thing?


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

My spring setup


----------



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

..........


----------



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

Looks like the toe side transition wasn't smooth. Should train the fairies riding on your arm better. But hey, at least they didn't falling leaf...


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

PorkCereal said:


> Looks like the toe side transition wasn't smooth. Should train the fairies riding on your arm better. But hey, at least they didn't falling leaf...


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Anticrobotic said:


> Sure looks sweet, and beyond that, but what IS that thing?


It's a 2014-15 Dupraz D1+ 5'5" rocketship with '15 Now Drives. Match made in heaven by Victoria secret models.

Totally stoked.
Even my wife looked at it and said "damn, that looks badass". True story.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Sweet looking deck, digging the shape


----------



## mikez (May 12, 2009)

Bataleon/Whitegold Flyer w/ Nitro Phantom bindings

^ I might actually get to try this out over Easter. Zoom in on the pic and you'll see the topsheet is actually cork.


----------



## Swizzcapz (Nov 10, 2012)

*No pics but...*

No pics here but:

BOARD - 2015 Burton Antler 160.5
BINDINGS - 2013 Cartels EST
BOOTS - 2013 Burton Rulers

JACKET - Under Armour, some 2013 model (White, grey and baby blue)... and possibly buying a new one
PANTS - Under Armour, 2013, all black

GOOGLES - 2015 Smith I/OX
HELMET - 2015 GIRO something lol

- Yesterday was the last day of the season for me... pretty upsetting!


----------

